# Are Solar Panels Realy Worth Having



## Fazerloz (Jul 30, 2014)

I have just been on the A and N Caravan Services  website reading why they have stopped selling solar panels and what they say gives food for thought.
A and N Caravan Services : Caravan Servicing, repairs, pre purchase inspection, Damp Checks-North Wales.
Usually what you read about them is positive,  but usually written by someone wanting to sell them. Read the section on why they no longer sell them. :cheers:


----------



## vwalan (Jul 30, 2014)

all i can say is i have had solar for 13 yrs it powers washing machines etc while away in winter . very often in morocco but lately spain and portugal . at the moment my trailer is by my bungalow and the solar is powering my fridge and a big freezer in the house . gotta make it work . 
i say its great and only today i saw these on ebay .SPECIAL Best Seller OFFER! 12v 80W Solar PV Panel Mono Caravans Boats Motorhomes | eBay
thats incredibly cheap ./ wish they were that price when i bought mine . 
i bought secondhand in morocco then later some new ones here in uk . 
but that price is a gift . i spend about 5-6 months a year traveling and never had ehu since i went solar . mind i have 6x80wt panels and 600 amp of batteries . works a treat . never run out of power and use a under counter fridge freezer in the trailer plus other 240v items through an inverter . 
solar is great . not so good in uk in winter but great if you go south .


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 30, 2014)

always said we don't need sola panels, well fixed a 100w one 2 years ago and I must say I think it was one of our best investment ever, we wild camp almost all the time, although we never a power problem the thought was always there, if we stayed in one place for a few days that the diesel heater would not fire up in the mornings or if we wonted tv would we have enough in the battery's.  Yes a definite must from us.



 :drive:     :drive:


----------



## Tezza (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting that.....very interesting.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 30, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> I have just been on the A and N Caravan Services  website reading why they have stopped selling solar panels and what they say gives food for thought.
> A and N Caravan Services : Caravan Servicing, repairs, pre purchase inspection, Damp Checks-North Wales.
> Usually what you read about them is positive,  but usually written by someone wanting to sell them. Read the section on why they no longer sell them. :cheers:



Very interesting. Can, Worms,Opened. 
I reckon this thread will run & run. 
Pat


----------



## QFour (Jul 30, 2014)

They appear to be on a different planet. I presume they have given up on solar panels because you can buy all the bits and a 100w panel for less than £200 and they want to charge you £900 for one fitted. Why do you need extra battery banks and why do you need to be changing them every 4 years. They think that everyone wants 240 volt everything. Its a bit of a ramble really. They seem to be saying buy a generator and you can run 240v everything. They even suggest using calor for the generator. We use gas to boil our kettle and it's certainly quieter than a generator. Who are they trying to kid GENERATORS ARE QUIET .. Someone next to me with one running constantly would certainly be asked if they would like it shoving somewhere where the sun never shines.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 30, 2014)

Not many have your setup though, and obviously works well for you. I wonder how many are disappointed with their setups i am sure some must be.
Those panels do look like they could be a good buy.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2014)

*Bring Me Sunshine*

We have an all Led van, no TV and charge the laptop from an inverter once a day . I have always been suspicious of drilling holes through the van roof but our van has plumbed in wiring for a solar panel. For the last 10 years we have, (just about), managed with 2 x 5 watt freestanding panels placed on the van roof ,via the Heki Skylight.

     Wear and tear and the odd drop has meant that we have had to replace them both. 

        The new 10 watt ones are smaller, lighter, more robust and less than half the price of the old ones .

            I'm making hay while the Sun shines


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 30, 2014)

Pauljenny said:


> We have an all Led van, no TV and charge the laptop from an inverter once a day . I have always been suspicious of drilling holes through the van roof but our van has plumbed in wiring for a solar panel. For the last 10 years we have, (just about), managed with 2 x 5 watt freestanding panels placed on the van roof ,via the Heki Skylight.
> 
> Wear and tear and the odd drop has meant that we have had to replace them both.
> 
> ...



Absolutely brilliant.  We read postings with Mega Watt of solar panels and 100s A/h of standby batteries and you manage on 10 Watt.  Really impressed and I am sure we could take a leaf out of your book


----------



## K9d (Jul 30, 2014)

Were off to France next week and don't plan to use hook up, we will be moving everyday, based on how the battery copes I will decide whether to go solar or not.


----------



## tadpole58 (Jul 30, 2014)

They are quoting ridiculous prices for a solar installation - I think they just want to sell generators. Our solar panel (total cost for 165w, decent mppt controller plus remote monitor, cables, fixings etc was under £220 - admittedly self fitted but that took about 2 hours and I'm not a regular DIYer)  We haven't come close to needed a top-up since fitting it


----------



## vwalan (Jul 30, 2014)

User1 said:


> They appear to be on a different planet. I presume they have given up on solar panels because you can buy all the bits and a 100w panel for less than £200 and they want to charge you £900 for one fitted. Why do you need extra battery banks and why do you need to be changing them every 4 years. They think that everyone wants 240 volt everything. Its a bit of a ramble really. They seem to be saying buy a generator and you can run 240v everything. They even suggest using calor for the generator. We use gas to boil our kettle and it's certainly quieter than a generator. Who are they trying to kid GENERATORS ARE QUIET .. Someone next to me with one running constantly would certainly be asked if they would like it shoving somewhere where the sun never shines.



heres a 100wt panel.SPECIAL Best Seller OFFER! 12v 100W Solar PV Panel Mono Caravans Boats Motorhome | eBay
i agree how can anyone compete with prices like that. every camper van should buy three. 
mind i do like gas lights . light heat and keep mozzies at bay.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 30, 2014)

Interesting reading, £900.00 seems a tad expensive !

As i mentioned in previous threads im still undecided about solar, managed up to now for 2/3 days without moving and without the batteries getting below 12.4 volts. As i normally only spend 2 nights max in one spot when wilding still wondering whether i can justify the spend.
Van full led, fridge on gas and 2 x 110amp batteries. Also carry a Honda generator which i use at home and on my allotment which to date i have not had to use. Only time i can envisage using it is if my daughter needs the hair dryer and tongs or a quick microwave meal.

I am amazed when i read about people having 200, 300 or even 400 watts of panels on their motorhomes and wonder if wilding why they need this amount of panel unless they are parked up for days on end which goes against our wilding policy of 1 or 2 nights max.

Anyway im sure there will be posts explaining the need for this amount of solar power.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 30, 2014)

vwalan said:


> heres a 100wt panel.SPECIAL Best Seller OFFER! 12v 100W Solar PV Panel Mono Caravans Boats Motorhome | eBay
> i agree how can anyone compete with prices like that. every camper van should buy three.
> mind i do like gas lights . light heat and keep mozzies at bay.



I just clicked the 'Buy it Now' button! Mind you, the Schaudt solar controller with postage will cost just as much but I'd rather keep things perfectly compatible.
John


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 30, 2014)

vwalan said:


> heres a 100wt panel.SPECIAL Best Seller OFFER! 12v 100W Solar PV Panel Mono Caravans Boats Motorhome | eBay
> i agree how can anyone compete with prices like that. every camper van should buy three.
> mind i do like gas lights . light heat and keep mozzies at bay.



Are you on commission Alan.


----------



## runnach (Jul 30, 2014)

Flippin eck this 90 w with mppt I have been given ...must stick on e bay then !!!???

Dont know enough about them to make a comment I can stick by . What I do know is the technology seems to have advanced and the prices seem to be dropping. That tells me a reduced price means a return on the investment a lot quicker.

Dealers devalue because of solar ? ...I doubt that, more likely dont take it into account until selling.

btw who mentioned Aluminium DG ? grrr 

Finally I must be doomed, I am currently working with a company to procure a Air/con/heater /hot water on the condensation stage system powered by solar panels..to offer the static caravan market.

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Jul 30, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Are you on commission Alan.



no i have been watching them and today i had an email saying they had dropped the price . thought better let you know . 
nothing to do with them at all . last ones i bought were 160 quid . first ones about 200 quid second hand . 
gotta be worth having . i think thats a real good opportunity for anyone . 
i use two regs like these Solar Panel Charger Battery Regulator Controller Converter Auto 12V 24V 30A | eBay
again a cheap option that works .


----------



## Goaskalys (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmmmmm.  I fitted an 80 watt panel on the roof of my Transit and wired it up to a 110A/H battery. I disconnected  the whole leisure system from the engine electrics as there was a problem with the control box. So for the last 3 years I've run all the led lights, radio, computer, phone charger, shaver, etc from just that 80watt panel and it's been brilliant.
I think solar panels are great. Got them on my house too.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 31, 2014)

Great thread as I am looking at the moment thanks to all who have contributed.


----------



## hextal (Jul 31, 2014)

Much of that is somewhat iffy information.

That said, solar power is certainly not free so it's a case of weighing up whether you really want/need it.

I wanted to use the van away from proper camp sites a fair bit so it wasn't so much the savings against EHU costs as it was just getting electricity in the middle of nowhere.

Solar panel performance will drop after time, I that is fairly well established, but it is nowhere near 80% loss in 4 years.  My panels are nearly 3 years old and still kicking out the same levels as when new (perhaps i'm in for a shock next year).

I think many places are struggling with solar installs now as the panels are cheap as chips and products like sikaflex mean that you don't even need to drill the roof for the bolts so basically anyone who can get on the roof can install these things in about half an hour or so for nowt.  You'll also notice that whilst some of these places will say that their panels are good quality and not cheapy ebay types they rarely give performance figures or efficiency ratings (so not a lot of reason to believe that theirs are better).


----------



## Tbear (Jul 31, 2014)

Who is going to believe an article that puts silent (Not Quiet) and Generator in the same sentence. Then look at at their prices ??. A handful of stories over a period of years. Over that period, how many badly fitted exhaust pipes do you think they sorted. Are we meant to stop having exhaust pipes??

How many posts have you seen on here about people that have generators for years and used it once or twice, often not in a Motorhome related manner.

If you want to sit still for days on end and use lots of electricity then you need a solar system with a reasonable battery backup. We move regularly and use little electricity so manage without solar and only an 80 ah leisure battery. The only problems I have had where when my starter battery was sticking which was diagnosed after I replaced both my batteries and at the Rutland meet when on arrival the leisure battery came up as flat but in the morning by magic as the engine had not been run, was back to normal.

Richard


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 31, 2014)

Personally I find our panel gives me peace of mind. When the sun shines I can see both batteries topped up & no worries about having a shower later or watching a TV programme on the laptop. We don't use hairdryer, microwave or anything like that & are all LED except the awning lights, so our power consumption is hardly high.

Solar power technology has advanced incredibly over the last few years & the price of panels has plummeted. Hence, Phill was made redundant in June as there wasn't enough money left in the market for an established solar panel supply & fit company.

I think A and N Caravan Services grapes may have turned a little sour.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Are Solar Panels Really Worth Having ?*

Yes.


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2014)

The most expensive way to obtain power is to use criminally expensive sites.

With hookup charges at a minimum of £3 per night (for the cheapest) and often £5 per night, Solar and Generators are a snip.


----------



## Andy75 (Jul 31, 2014)

Goaskalys said:


> Hmmmmm.  I fitted an 80 watt panel on the roof of my Transit and wired it up to a 110A/H battery. I disconnected  the whole leisure system from the engine electrics as there was a problem with the control box. So for the last 3 years I've run all the led lights, radio, computer, phone charger, shaver, etc from just that 80watt panel and it's been brilliant.
> I think solar panels are great. Got them on my house too.



Same.  Our two LB's are only charged from solar now, so it doesn't matter if we think about moving sites or not - the only charge they get is via the panels' charge controller.  Certainly would not be without it.


----------



## John H (Jul 31, 2014)

I know very little about the technology but there are things in that article that just don't ring true. For example, who has ever paid £900 to have a solar panel installed? Mine cost about half that. Further, our previous two motorhomes were sold after about eight years each; both had solar panels fitted on day one and both were still functioning efficiently when we traded them in. Admittedly the dealer who fitted the second one - a well-known mafia boss from Derbyshire (that is a cryptic clue for all those crossword fanatics out there!) made a mess of the fitting so that there was initially a leak at the point where the cable runs through the roof but if fitted properly (as our current one is - fitted by Edgehill Motorhomes of Mansfield Woodhouse) then they are great. If you wildcamp a lot, as we do, then they are essential in my view and if you put your van into winter storage which is not near a EHU point then they keep the batteries topped up. When we have put our van into winter storage, for three or four months at a time, it has always started first time in the spring.


----------



## invalid (Jul 31, 2014)

We never winter store our van as we use all year, last Christmas day we were on Hay-Bluff on the Brecon Becons,6" of snow, strong winds, we were alone, how strange.


----------



## wildman (Jul 31, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> I am amazed when i read about people having 200, 300 or even 400 watts of panels on their motorhomes and wonder if wilding why they need this amount of panel unless they are parked up for days on end which goes against our wilding policy of 1 or 2 nights max.
> 
> Anyway im sure there will be posts explaining the need for this amount of solar power.


I suppose it depends how you use your van, I have 320W of solar and 4 x 100 amp/hr batteries but then my van has an electric step, electric bed, electric relay holding gas valve open 24/7, I don't walk much and use the TV 6-7 hours a day. Large portions of the year I am static on my CL using it as an office. When away I generally do 2500 miles in 3 weeks. Not had a hookup for 15 years. I could manage with a pair of batteries and one 80W panel when away but on site in the winter my batteries remain fully charged do not get over discharged and last at least 5 - 10 years. I have power if I drive or not. It works for me. Other people are able to get out more, spend more time outside or away from the van.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 31, 2014)

About a year ago I fitted a 100w panel and controller. Been working fine but the last few days I've noticed that there doesn't seem to be much of a charge going into the batteries ( 2 x 110). Today I'm in the South of France in blistering sunshine and my BM1 battery monitor tells me I'm feeding 0.5a to the batteries. They are at 13.5v and at 89% capacity. Checked all connections. Panel is clean and not shaded. Solar charge controller is flashing slowly indicating that it is charging batteries. I'm stumped. 
Pat


----------



## K9d (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers for the picture, does your cable run through the roof ?

Last time we went off grid at Brands Hatch for BSB, the battery only lasted a couple of days and that was just lights and water but it turned out to be a duff battery. Looking at the panels and controller mentioned previously it would come to about £100 and almost seems a no brainer, especially if it can be used to keep to vehicle battery topped up too.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 31, 2014)

John H said:


> I know very little about the technology but there are things in that article that just don't ring true. For example, who has ever paid £900 to have a solar panel installed? Mine cost about half that. Further, our previous two motorhomes were sold after about eight years each; both had solar panels fitted on day one and both were still functioning efficiently when we traded them in. Admittedly the dealer who fitted the second one - a well-known mafia boss from Derbyshire (that is a cryptic clue for all those crossword fanatics out there!) made a mess of the fitting so that there was initially a leak at the point where the cable runs through the roof but if fitted properly (as our current one is - fitted by Edgehill Motorhomes of Mansfield Woodhouse) then they are great. If you wildcamp a lot, as we do, then they are essential in my view and if you put your van into winter storage which is not near a EHU point then they keep the batteries topped up. When we have put our van into winter storage, for three or four months at a time, it has always started first time in the spring.



You say you know little about the technology yet say the panels were working efficiently when you sold them . How do you know? Just because they were doing all you needed doesn't mean they were working efficiently. Leaving any sort of small trickle into a battery I would expect it to start .
I am sure plenty have paid £900 you have no idea what systems have been fitted.

David neon lights that's unusual.


----------



## John H (Jul 31, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> You say you know little about the technology yet say the panels were working efficiently when you sold them . How do you know? Just because they were doing all you needed doesn't mean they were working efficiently. Leaving any sort of small trickle into a battery I would expect it to start .
> I am sure plenty have paid £900 you have no idea what systems have been fitted.
> 
> David neon lights that's unusual.



Just because they were doing all I needed it doesn't mean they were working efficiently???????? I may not know much about technology but I do know that I don't need anything to produce more than I need (unless it is something that can be given to others or sold!). As for the £900 - that was a figure given in the article as what people needed to spend; clearly from my experience and that of others on this thread, it isn't. And others I know (without solar panels) have had their batteries go flat after just a few weeks; my eight-year old battery started the engine first time after 4 months of a particularly cold winter. 

Btw I do know how to press a button and read a dial and the solar panels kept my batteries topped up to the maximum - more efficient than that would probably cause an explosion! (and that is a joke, so don't bother to come back with "batteries can't explode" or such like).


----------



## Beemer (Jul 31, 2014)

My goodness, £900 for a solar panel installation?
We are currently in our 4th year of using the solar panel I installed, an have moved from one m/h to another.
At the moment we are in northern Spain and our panel has been keeping my two leisure batteries and vehicle battery topped up throughout our drive through France the last two weeks.
At one point, after leaving a 12v connected cool box on for too long, my batteries were showing 12.5v, so I disconnected the cool box and my solar panel re-charged the batts back up to 13.4v in 2 days.  we were static for four days in Gastes, without hook up or engine running, so I assume my solar panel is working as it should.
I paid a tad under £200 for mine and if I have to replace my panel next year, I still think I have had value for money.

In winter I still get my batteries charged via my solar panel, and during the summer we sit outside of the van using 12v lighting late at night from the leisure batteries, so far from useless.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 31, 2014)

Pendel said:


> when you really need the solar it is winter time when heating system is on all night alongside lights from 5pm - but in winter no sun so useless bit of kit.  In summer hardly any draw on current as no heating and no lights so solar is still a useless bit of kit.



many of us go away in winter and wild camp for months with no ehu. if it wasnt for the solar we couldnt use washing machines etc . or use computers ,tv , in winter they are great if traveling south . 
possibly if you only stay in uk then they might not be of much use to you .
also you might not need leccy to work with heating . my catalytic doesnt need leccy. 
even better use gas lights . light ,heat ,and get rid of mozzies .


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 31, 2014)

John H said:


> Just because they were doing all I needed it doesn't mean they were working efficiently???????? I may not know much about technology but I do know that I don't need anything to produce more than I need (unless it is something that can be given to others or sold!). As for the £900 - that was a figure given in the article as what people needed to spend; clearly from my experience and that of others on this thread, it isn't. And others I know (without solar panels) have had their batteries go flat after just a few weeks; my eight-year old battery started the engine first time after 4 months of a particularly cold winter.
> 
> Btw I do know how to press a button and read a dial and the solar panels kept my batteries topped up to the maximum - more efficient than that would probably cause an explosion! (and that is a joke, so don't bother to come back with "batteries can't explode" or such like).



You may have only required  20% of the panels rated output. The panel may have only been producing at 50% of rated output, due to deterioration of the panel but still plenty for your needs. But the panel is operating at 50% less than rated output so not working efficiently. Yes you do know how to push a button and it would say everything was ok but would not be a indication of panel efficiency. Oh and batteries can explode. :have fun:


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> You may have only required  20% of the panels rated output. The panel may have only been producing at 50% of rated output, due to deterioration of the panel but still plenty for your needs. But the panel is operating at 50% less than rated output so not working efficiently. Yes you do know how to push a button and it would say everything was ok but would not be a indication of panel efficiency. Oh and batteries can explode. :have fun:



An Ammeter and Voltmeter will tell you how efficient your panels are ..... it is not guesswork.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 31, 2014)

David's not stupid, and I've just ordered a 100w panel and a Schaudt controller, and I've been told I'm not stupid either!
John


----------



## iveco4x4 (Jul 31, 2014)

I use a compressor fridge so am quite picky about getting power into the batteries

Never used elec hookup except at home 

van spent 3 months with fridge going non stop last autumn sitting on drive - an this is a big beastie fridge freezer, just on battery and solar so don't tell me it doesn't work

So another thumbs up for solar. 

Fitted one to my parents small toyota van an that works great too - and didn't cost 900 quid although the panel cost a bit more as it needed to be a particular size (height/width) due to the space we had on the roof 

Rich


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 31, 2014)

Blast! I've got one of those in my boat toolbox.......looks like I'll be using a simple marine gland fitting for mine!
John


----------



## Andrew Davies (Jul 31, 2014)

I spent some time installing domestic PV panels on roofs (just before 'the man' killed the only growth industry during the post banker dip we're enjoying...but I digress ).

These were fitted over November and into February and were producing higher ampage per hour than they did in the summer, the angle of the sun is better (on a sloped roof) in the winter and the radiation levels are often higher for PV generation in winter. In the summer less per hour is produced but there are longer days and clearer sky and so overall the production is higher.

Original £900 splurb is a load shog dit! :lol-061:

They are on my Transit keeping it all charged and will be fitting some to my new Hymer (when I find one!) ASAP!!!


----------



## n brown (Jul 31, 2014)

how can you resist this price ?

http://www.bimblesolar.com/kyocera120w better link !


----------



## vwalan (Jul 31, 2014)

buy now but they havent got them till october. then if you havent paid they will be dearer. 
not quite so good when you think about it .


----------



## maingate (Jul 31, 2014)

Andrew Davies said:


> I spent some time installing domestic PV panels on roofs (just before 'the man' killed the only growth industry during the post banker dip we're enjoying...but I digress ).
> 
> These were fitted over November and into February and were producing higher ampage per hour than they did in the summer, the angle of the sun is better (on a sloped roof) in the winter and the radiation levels are often higher for PV generation in winter. In the summer less per hour is produced but there are longer days and clearer sky and so overall the production is higher.



That is why for over 4 years I have used a freestanding panel instead of one fixed to the roof of my van. We have used our van a lot in the Winter and I can still get up to 4 amps going into my batteries at 10.30 am in early February (that is with a good quality 90 watt panel). If it was on the roof it would barely be 1 amp as the Sun is very low in Northumberland.

I am fitting a 100 watt panel to the roof of my new van but will fit a DIN socket inline as well. This is so that I can simply plug in my 90 watt freestanding panel to boost the charge if need be. This new van has an alarm fitted, so it and the radio will be a constant small drain on the batteries. The fitted panel will ensure topped up batteries.


----------



## ozzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I must admit at the moment I'm thinking whether I can get a semi flexible panel that I can affix to the van with strong magnets so I can move it around various sides to follow the sun ( I have enough storage space to keep it safe in the garage) and then I can try and get maximum sunshine rather than best effort if it was on the roof.


----------



## wildman (Jul 31, 2014)

13.8 is fully charged so the regulator is doing its job and shutting charge down. read battery voltage in the dark to get the true voltage rather than apparent charge voltage.


----------



## wildman (Jul 31, 2014)

ozzo said:


> I must admit at the moment I'm thinking whether I can get a semi flexible panel that I can affix to the van with strong magnets so I can move it around various sides to follow the sun ( I have enough storage space to keep it safe in the garage) and then I can try and get maximum sunshine rather than best effort if it was on the roof.


why not just get a folding one


----------



## bluejet (Jul 31, 2014)

*Are solar panels really worth having?*

Yes, most definitely .


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 31, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> Not many have your setup though, and obviously works well for you. I wonder how many are disappointed with their setups i am sure some must be.
> Those panels do look like they could be a good buy.





I would imagine that if someone is not happy with their setup they either need to buy more panels or run better sized cabling to charge the batteries properly in the first place.


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 31, 2014)

iampatman said:


> About a year ago I fitted a 100w panel and controller. Been working fine but the last few days I've noticed that there doesn't seem to be much of a charge going into the batteries ( 2 x 110). Today I'm in the South of France in blistering sunshine and my BM1 battery monitor tells me I'm feeding 0.5a to the batteries. They are at 13.5v and at 89% capacity. Checked all connections. Panel is clean and not shaded. Solar charge controller is flashing slowly indicating that it is charging batteries. I'm stumped.
> Pat




I wouldnt trust your bm1 monitor as i dont believe it to be particularly acurate.
I have a bm2 monitor and it is not the best as one moment its 90 percent and then when a draw goes on it then registers as fully charged later on about 5 mins later.The regulator is always on float too.They are good for telling you what amperage you are drawing how much your panels have charged your batteries e.t.c but i look at my charger to see the state of charge as it seems more reliable then the bm monitors who i now look at as a rough guide.My batteries are always at 13.8 volts.


----------



## John H (Aug 1, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> You may have only required  20% of the panels rated output. The panel may have only been producing at 50% of rated output, due to deterioration of the panel but still plenty for your needs. But the panel is operating at 50% less than rated output so not working efficiently. Yes you do know how to push a button and it would say everything was ok but would not be a indication of panel efficiency. Oh and batteries can explode. :have fun:



If the meter shows maximum charge then how can you assume inefficiency? Clearly the solar panel was doing all that was asked of it, which in my book makes it efficient.

As for use, these things are designed to supply enough power to keep going what an average user will need - ie television/computer/lights/water pump etc. For heating, hot water, fridge and cooking we have gas tanks. If anybody requires much more than that maybe they should consider buying a house rather than a motorhome! If a solar panel keeps everything working then to say it might not be efficient is rather like saying a smart car isn't efficient because you tried taking it off-road and it didn't work!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 1, 2014)

100w panel arrived this morning from TripleSolar: it was ordered Wednesday evening, £89 including delivery. That's what I call service!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes I will, but the unit has MC4 connectors. Do I just buy another pair of male/female connectors or do I need something special? I'll be using a Schaudt solar controller.
Thanks
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not too bothered about passing connectors through the roof as the glands I use have a little slit in the rubber grommet to facilitate that. I was wondering if it would be easier to cut off the MC4's and make some waterproof crimped joints. I have the heatshrink!
John


----------



## vwalan (Aug 1, 2014)

most folk i know cut off the connectors join with crimp on ones or if your lucky the panels may have screw connectors in the box on reverse of panel . . save a few shilling and dont spend a fortune on the regulator . the differance i find in pwm or mppt in real use isnt worth worrying about . looks good on paper . bit like the differance between mono or poly crystal panels . in use hardly notice the differance.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 1, 2014)

. I have the heatshrink

        Sorry to read that, John You can get tablets but I find cream rubbed in works better !:lol-053:

        Must stop this Guinness for breakfast lark !

       Paul , (   International playboy and Irish explorer )


----------



## maingate (Aug 1, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Yes I will, but the unit has MC4 connectors. Do I just buy another pair of male/female connectors or do I need something special? I'll be using a Schaudt solar controller.
> Thanks
> John



Your Schaudt regulator will come with a number wiring sections. If you have an EBL, there will be a fitting to put in line with the EBL charging output. This is for the solar panel to also charge your van battery.

There will be a lead to plug in to your EBL solar socket, the other end plugs into the regulator. BE CAREFUL ABOUT THE ORDER IN WHICH YOU CONNECT. The solar connection on the EBL has voltage on it, so connect to the regulator BEFORE you plug in to the EBL as the two ends on this lead are not insulated and you will likely blow the solar fuse on the EBL (like I did).


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 1, 2014)

maingate said:


> Your Schaudt regulator will come with a number wiring sections. If you have an EBL, there will be a fitting to put in line with the EBL charging output. This is for the solar panel to also charge your van battery.
> 
> There will be a lead to plug in to your EBL solar socket, the other end plugs into the regulator. BE CAREFUL ABOUT THE ORDER IN WHICH YOU CONNECT. The solar connection on the EBL has voltage on it, so connect to the regulator BEFORE you plug in to the EBL as the two ends on this lead are not insulated and you will likely blow the solar fuse on the EBL (like I did).



Thanks for the info: very useful EBL advice.
John


----------



## paul h (Aug 3, 2014)

vwalan said:


> heres a 100wt panel.SPECIAL Best Seller OFFER! 12v 100W Solar PV Panel Mono Caravans Boats Motorhome | eBay
> i agree how can anyone compete with prices like that. every camper van should buy three.
> mind i do like gas lights . light heat and keep mozzies at bay.



would i need to double these up to charge my 24 volt system or simply buy a 24 volt regulator


----------



## Tezza (Aug 3, 2014)

This puts it quite simply
Power from a 50 Watt solar panel


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2014)

paul h said:


> would i need to double these up to charge my 24 volt system or simply buy a 24 volt regulator



is your living area all 24v?
i only do 12v living areas>
use a 24v to 12v durite split charger to charge liesure batteries on the move.


----------



## paul h (Aug 3, 2014)

vwalan said:


> is your living area all 24v?
> i only do 12v living areas>
> use a 24v to 12v durite split charger to charge liesure batteries on the move.



i have 12 volt led lighting only used fridge on gas so far have a 24volt inverter and now a 12 volt inverter which i use on a seperate battery from my 24volt 270 amp (2 elecsol 270amp wired to give 24 volt)leisure battery setup which has a 12volt step down for lights


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2014)

you can wire them for 24volt . 
i have never done it . the regulator i use can take 24v . but as i have never needed to try it i really cant help you on the 24v side 
mine is pos&neg off 24v to the 24v side of the split charger then a 12v pos & neg off it to a 12v battery on my truck . i then take a pos lead to a connector on the trailer . the 12v neg goes to earth (vehicle).i pick it up again through the fifth wheel hitch. 
for yours the 12v side could go to your leisure batteries wired 12v . 
i used to use a 2kw inverter but now use two 1kw inverters as and when . 
1 works my 240v fridge on board . plus other items . 
if i want to use washing machine i use the second inverter. 
i stopped using a three way fridge years ago . never used ehu. found they use a fair bit of gas . and once i had solar 240v fridges are cheap. been using solar on the trailer 13yrs now . works for me . but i do go away for 5-6months a time in winter. 
in summer i power fridge and freezer in the house off one inverter in the trailer . saves a shilling . only changed the batteries once . so its not expensive .


----------

